# Crap we lost a foal :(



## littledonkeys.com (Sep 26, 2006)

ok as far as I was told by Jason, he got home last night and Coco was in labor so he went to assist and the legs somehow were in teh wrong position and causing breathing trouble on teh foal, which was a white spotted jennet (what jason dearly wanted).

Coco was a 3.5 (I think) yr old Jennet and this was her 1st foal, Jason called the Vet and he came out. He said there was nothing he could do that any pulling would worsen the situation and he came to the conclusion that the foal had already suffocated after the Vet had felt around.

They then had to cut the foal out due to the positioning to save the Coco who is in critical condition right now.

The vet said if you are in the Donkey breeding business long enough, you will eventually see a foal with the legs in the wrong position.

This would have been the 1st foal under the the ADMS prefix of Hand Picked "Foal"


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear this. Hope the jenny will be Ok. Sounds like the foal would of been a cutie. Corinne


----------



## littledonkeys.com (Sep 26, 2006)

yea exactly what jason wanted too. The vet said it was a 1:1000 incident of the legs getting hung on the mothers pelvis bone. I have heard from some that it may have been due or could have been prevented if the Jennet had not been stalled for the prior two weeks. She could have run or rolled and helped the baby reposition????...dont know enough to say yea or nay


----------



## bevann (Sep 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.I'm not sure if having the jennet in a stall had any bearing, but I have lost Mini foals&the mare due to legs being jammed against the pelvis and had to cut another foal out of the mare when the head was over the back.both these mares were out in the pasture except at night when they were under cameras.Sometimes it just isn't meant to be for these tiny ones.Hope your mom is ok-keep us posted.


----------



## littledonkeys.com (Sep 26, 2006)

well the vet said he didnt know if she would make it, but a positive sign was she was up and moving around today.

Chances are she will be pastured and not bred again.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 26, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]So sorry about your little one...




I really hope mom's okay. Please keep us posted. Poor girl...bless her little heart... Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## tifflunn (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss- I hope your Jenny recovers quickly.

Tiffany


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 26, 2006)

How awful



I am so sorry. Poor Momma....I had a red bag birth this last winter and baby didn't survive



Very sad



...It is so hard for the Jenny's as well...they do grieve...give her a hug for me...she'll be in heat soon...be careful with her around Jacks if you don't want her to breed. So sorry...Teri


----------



## littledonkeys.com (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes more than likely she will be seperated from the jacks, and possibly sold, but between Jason, Heather, and their daughter Autumn, all th eanimals get plenty of attention haha


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 27, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Hey littledonkeys.com, what can we call you? We know your partner is Jason, but I didn't ever catch your name...lol! [/SIZE]

Also, do you know how the momma donkey is doing? She has been on my mind a lot. I know she's grieving, bless her heart... Shannon


----------



## littledonkeys.com (Sep 28, 2006)

LOL yes sorry

Jason Hand owns and runs Hand Picked Miniature Donkeys in Bristol, VA

My Name is Chris Chalkley, I built the website, run the website, and direct marketing for his business.

Coco seems to be making her recovery now, Jason has to give her shots several times a day to insure no infection in the hind quarters. She will not be bred again, and since jason is in it more for business than pleasure, although he loves doing this....he will sell her more than likely.

But he told me he will make sure and tell the new owner not to breed her and about her experience even though she will be priced like a Gelding


----------



## littledonkeys.com (Sep 28, 2006)

LOL yes sorry

Jason Hand owns and runs Hand Picked Miniature Donkeys in Bristol, VA

My Name is Chris Chalkley, I built the website, run the website, and direct marketing for his business.

Coco seems to be making her recovery now, Jason has to give her shots several times a day to insure no infection in the hind quarters. She will not be bred again, and since jason is in it more for business than pleasure, although he loves doing this....he will sell her more than likely.

But he told me he will make sure and tell the new owner not to breed her and about her experience even though she will be priced like a Gelding


----------



## littledonkeys.com (Sep 28, 2006)

LOL yes sorry

Jason Hand owns and runs Hand Picked Miniature Donkeys in Bristol, VA

My Name is Chris Chalkley, I built the website, run the website, and direct marketing for his business.

Coco seems to be making her recovery now, Jason has to give her shots several times a day to insure no infection in the hind quarters. She will not be bred again, and since jason is in it more for business than pleasure, although he loves doing this....he will sell her more than likely.

But he told me he will make sure and tell the new owner not to breed her and about her experience even though she will be priced like a Gelding


----------



## littledonkeys.com (Sep 28, 2006)

LOL yes sorry

Jason Hand owns and runs Hand Picked Miniature Donkeys in Bristol, VA

My Name is Chris Chalkley, I built the website, run the website, and direct marketing for his business.

Coco seems to be making her recovery now, Jason has to give her shots several times a day to insure no infection in the hind quarters. She will not be bred again, and since jason is in it more for business than pleasure, although he loves doing this....he will sell her more than likely.

But he told me he will make sure and tell the new owner not to breed her and about her experience even though she will be priced like a Gelding


----------



## littledonkeys.com (Sep 28, 2006)

LOL yes sorry

Jason Hand owns and runs Hand Picked Miniature Donkeys in Bristol, VA

My Name is Chris Chalkley, I built the website, run the website, and direct marketing for his business.

Coco seems to be making her recovery now, Jason has to give her shots several times a day to insure no infection in the hind quarters. She will not be bred again, and since jason is in it more for business than pleasure, although he loves doing this....he will sell her more than likely.

But he told me he will make sure and tell the new owner not to breed her and about her experience even though she will be priced like a Gelding


----------



## littledonkeys.com (Sep 28, 2006)

LOL yes sorry

Jason Hand owns and runs Hand Picked Miniature Donkeys in Bristol, VA

My Name is Chris Chalkley, I built the website, run the website, and direct marketing for his business.

Coco seems to be making her recovery now, Jason has to give her shots several times a day to insure no infection in the hind quarters. She will not be bred again, and since jason is in it more for business than pleasure, although he loves doing this....he will sell her more than likely.

But he told me he will make sure and tell the new owner not to breed her and about her experience even though she will be priced like a Gelding


----------



## littledonkeys.com (Sep 28, 2006)

LOL yes sorry

Jason Hand owns and runs Hand Picked Miniature Donkeys in Bristol, VA

My Name is Chris Chalkley, I built the website, run the website, and direct marketing for his business.

Coco seems to be making her recovery now, Jason has to give her shots several times a day to insure no infection in the hind quarters. She will not be bred again, and since jason is in it more for business than pleasure, although he loves doing this....he will sell her more than likely.

But he told me he will make sure and tell the new owner not to breed her and about her experience even though she will be priced like a Gelding


----------



## littledonkeys.com (Sep 28, 2006)

LOL yes sorry

Jason Hand owns and runs Hand Picked Miniature Donkeys in Bristol, VA

My Name is Chris Chalkley, I built the website, run the website, and direct marketing for his business.

Coco seems to be making her recovery now, Jason has to give her shots several times a day to insure no infection in the hind quarters. She will not be bred again, and since jason is in it more for business than pleasure, although he loves doing this....he will sell her more than likely.

But he told me he will make sure and tell the new owner not to breed her and about her experience even though she will be priced like a Gelding


----------



## littledonkeys.com (Sep 28, 2006)

LOL yes sorry

Jason Hand owns and runs Hand Picked Miniature Donkeys in Bristol, VA

My Name is Chris Chalkley, I built the website, run the website, and direct marketing for his business.

Coco seems to be making her recovery now, Jason has to give her shots several times a day to insure no infection in the hind quarters. She will not be bred again, and since jason is in it more for business than pleasure, although he loves doing this....he will sell her more than likely.

But he told me he will make sure and tell the new owner not to breed her and about her experience even though she will be priced like a Gelding


----------



## littledonkeys.com (Sep 28, 2006)

LOL yes sorry

Jason Hand owns and runs Hand Picked Miniature Donkeys in Bristol, VA

My Name is Chris Chalkley, I built the website, run the website, and direct marketing for his business.

Coco seems to be making her recovery now, Jason has to give her shots several times a day to insure no infection in the hind quarters. She will not be bred again, and since jason is in it more for business than pleasure, although he loves doing this....he will sell her more than likely.

But he told me he will make sure and tell the new owner not to breed her and about her experience even though she will be priced like a Gelding


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 28, 2006)

:aktion033: LOL Chris...we got your point :lol: What happened !! Teri


----------



## littledonkeys.com (Sep 28, 2006)

LOL poo, I was having PC trouble and didnt think it posted so I did it over and over with the same result haha

Can someone alert a mod to delete all but one of those




:

Sorry haha, gotta love dell :saludando:



:



:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 28, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]LOL... I felt like that movie Groundhog Day! I'm sure Corinne will get to deleting those when she gets here. She's one busy lady...



: [/SIZE]

Thanks for sharing the information Chris. I'm glad to hear that the momma is doing okay. I would try to keep tabs on her to make sure her new owner never breeds her. You know, just in case someone who cares more about money than her well being got her... That would be terrible. Can you find out how much he will want for her? My uncle makes the trip from Floyd, VA down here to Alabama quite often to see my grandmother...



: Hmmmmm.... Shannon :bgrin


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 28, 2006)

:bgrin haha..sorry, I can do alot of things,but I cant remove only parts of the topic. Chris, if you would like me to deleat the whole topic and start over..let me know and I will do it. Glad to hear Coco is doing better, and she will not be sold for breeding. Shannon, it sounds like your brain is picking a plan :bgrin



: :lol: Corinne


----------



## littledonkeys.com (Sep 28, 2006)

Thats odd, I have run alot of boards including invision and it was an option, they must have disabled that for mods.

anyhow, he hasnt decided whether or not to sell her. But we need all the Jennets to be able to breed as this is a source of income. He will more than likely ask $600-$800 if he sales

She is up and around but needs lots of shots to keep infection out of her hindquarters right now


----------



## iluvwalkers (Sep 28, 2006)

SO SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THE BABY



. GLAD TO HEAR MAMA IS DOING BETTER!, NIKKI


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 28, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Chris, please let us know when you find out how much he would want for her if he decides to sell her... Sounds like Julie might be interested too judging by her new thread. I just really hope someone (caring and compassionate) that wouldn't dream of ever trying to breed her again gets her. Like one of us of course...lol!



: Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## qtrrae (Sep 28, 2006)

Chris,

I'm so sorry to hear that Coco lost her baby. It is so sad to see the Mothers grieve.

Hugs and prayers for Coco that she makes a complete recovery.


----------



## littledonkeys.com (Sep 29, 2006)

I thought I had posted a pic of her, but I dont see it, so here is one pre-baby


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 29, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]What a sweetie!



:



: Looks like I could go right up to her and give her a big squeeze! Do you know how long the picture was taken before she foaled? I am asking because I'm still not sure how much bigger Maggie should/will get before she foals. Anybody have a good picture of their jennet right before she foals?



: Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## littledonkeys.com (Sep 29, 2006)

I am not sure, I think thats about 1.5-2 months old or older

This is suppose to be "very pregnant"


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 29, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]She's a tiny little precious girl!! Thanks for the picture!



: Shannon[/SIZE]


----------

